# Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann (ich will nicht arbeiten gehn') Parodie



## Muli (8 Okt. 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich ...

Das Original war schon nicht verkehrt, aber das hier ist der Hammer 


​


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2010)

Ein Richtwert


----------



## Katzun (8 Okt. 2010)

lol wie geil!


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Okt. 2010)

*Die Vids von Ihm sind zu geil  :thx:*


----------



## Q (8 Okt. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Die Vids von Ihm sind zu geil  :thx:*




so isses  :thx: Muli


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2010)

Wahnsinn  :thx: Muli


----------



## MrCap (11 Nov. 2010)

*Bei denen die schon ein paar hundert Bewerbungen geschrieben haben, kommt so ein Schitt bestimmt besonders gut an * :angry:


----------



## Spezi30 (22 Jan. 2011)

find den ganz witzig...lach
man darf auch nicht alles zu eng sehen


----------



## Crash (22 Jan. 2011)

Super rofl3

:thx: Muli


----------

